# My Kindle w/ M-Edge Platform



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Platform Cover by M-Edge

Match skin by Decal Girl





































Hubby has changed his mind about the Nook, and decided on a Kindle instead  I ordered his Kindle and he's already ordered his skin lol He's debating on the cover but leaning towards one like mine

My Platform cover color.... not 100% sure. That color was listed as Sapphire Blue genuine leather, and you can still find the pic @ Amazon but shown as out of stock. However at M-Edge proper Sapphire blue is no longer listed (at least over the weekend it wasn't) and that pic is now under synthetic leather Royal blue-


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

That color is still listed as sapphire for the K1 real leather..I was looking at the Medge site this weekend for a cover for mine.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

its v decent i like it


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

The more I see of these covers, the more I like them.  After all, I can't carry my "peeramid" pillow with me everywhere.  Would be excellent for tabletop reading...


----------

